# 3 <---anyone surprised?



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone or anything has ever got to me like this useless excuse for a network!

Signed up to them 2 months ago to what i thought was a great deal... My brand new Nokia spent the second and third week of my contract in the repair shop...

Noticed that generally wherever I am (especially at home) i get no network coverage whatsoever! This really winds me up when i'm expecting an important call and end up with a voicemail as they couldnt get through.

I spend my whole life walking from place to place trying to find a signal...

Also, i didnt realise but i have singed an 18 month agreement... I called up 3 to try and get out of my contract claiming its not fit for the purpose to no avail...

Now i'm the last person you would call racist so please dont get me wrong... BUT WHY HAVE PEOPLE IN AN OVERSEAS ASIAN CALL CENTRE THAT DONT SPEAK ENGLISH?????? AND WHY DO THEY CONTINUE TO READ OFF THEIR COMPUTER SCREEN AND DONT LET YOU SPEAK? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Is there anyway i can get out of this contract? they seem to have me by the short and curleys.... :?

Rant Over.. Thanks for reading...


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear your woes about Three Adam! I had exactly the same signal problames with them when I had a contract with them when they just started in the UK. Their signal was absolutely disgraceful. I had to stick it out for the whole twelve months (as it was then) and then cancelled.

You could have a go at cancelling your DD with them and then inviting them to issue Court Proceedings against you for the outstanding monies at which stage you could defend the claimj by saying they did not offer the service which you paid for. However this is at the risk of them marking your credit record thereby affecting your credit status.

Alternativley, you could just knock down the monthly price plan to the cheapest there is and grin and bear it :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I dont fancy either of those as i dont want my credit rating blacklisted nor do i want to end up losing in court.

I'm currently paying Â£23 a month, their cheapest call plan is Â£17 but doesnt include any of the free calls, texts etc so i may aswell keep on that plan?

I really feel stuck... 18 months <tut>


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Cancel the DD, if they take you to court you will not loose, you are the small guy against the big company, explain to the court customer services are a waste of time, prove that you have had several problems and you are in the clear.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

how can i prove i've had problems? And wont it effect my credit rating?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> how can i prove i've had problems? And wont it effect my credit rating?





> My brand new Nokia spent the second and third week of my contract in the repair shop


Surely you got some proof that it was away for repair?

No it will not affect your credit rating, if you win in court and if you don't you pay up and you won't receive a CCJ.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

bit risky... :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> bit risky... :?


Not really. Why take shit from people?


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

Do not cancel the DDR because as soon as you start to miss payments it will affect your credit record. They will record a missed payment each month and if they do take you to court it will take around ten months by which time your credit record will show ten missed payments!!!

The court will also not be bothered by your problems they only decide if you owe the money, i.e. did you sign the agreement, have you paid etc.

Best bet is to put your complaint in writing, detailing their service failures, and then request release from the contact. Also send a copy to their regulator, do web search, and they will have to reply.

Good luck.

Phil


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Too late to do something. You had a cool down period when you first started the contract which you didn't use. No network coverage in your area is bad, but you could have checked before you commited to it. 18 months is entirely your fault that you agreed to it.

I started a 12 months contract with 3 last month and I was with them for a year before and I am very happy with the service.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

vlastan said:


> You had a cool down period


My phone was in for repair for the duration of this term and i have proof on reciept. They gave me a loan handset and failed to supply me a charger! So I had no idea it was so bad til it was too late.

I didnt even know that an 18 month contract existed til i tried to cancel the contract... I found this so unprofessional on 3's behalf, they kept very quiet in the shop!

I will try putting my complaint in writting and seeing where the road takes me. I'm so sick of the lack of service on both the network and their so called call centres.

I walk from room to room in my house just to try and get a text sent and then sometimes even when i have a small signal i get told 'packet data not available'... I cant tell you how much this winds me up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

i was with 3 about 3 years back - looks like they havent improved! call centres still in India, cr*p reception (aparently they use the o2 network - my arse!)....worst phone contract ive had...never again......


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> i was with 3 about 3 years back - looks like they havent improved! call centres still in India, cr*p reception (aparently they use the o2 network - my arse!)....worst phone contract ive had...never again......


I heard the same. I would like to add that I had a T-Mobile contract and could not recommend them, their service, and especially their complex billing.

Now on O2, what a dream.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I miss 02....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They DID used to use O2 for when reception on 3G was bad. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Your 3 phone hops onto the 02 GSM network when it can't get a 3 3G signal so I don't understand why you are having coverage problems


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Your 3 phone hops onto the 02 GSM network when it can't get a 3 3G signal so I don't understand why you are having coverage problems


sounds like something the CS phone operator says :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well i was on 02 before and i didnt have a days problem! So explain that one!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I used to work for them. On no account would I consider being a customer.

When they first launched they did use O2's network in areas where they didn't have any infrastructure. This may no longer be the case, I don't know. Could be an issue with your specific handset if it isn't able to roam onto another network - particularly if you had good 02 coverage in the past.

I have tried the cancelled DD approach in the past, though not with mobile phone companies. I have always blinked first and coughed up. I think you have a problem since you signed the contract, obviously without reading the small print (but then who does?)


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Well i was on 02 before and i didnt have a days problem! So explain that one!


Sounds like the handset isn't defaulting to the O2 network. Can you try your SIM in another 3 phone for comparison?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Well i was on 02 before and i didnt have a days problem! So explain that one!


Just had a thought ... have you checked your network settings? Should be on "automatic". If it's manually set to "3" it may not move on to 02. Or set preferred networks to 3 and 02.


----------



## Glenn85 (Aug 9, 2006)

Jesus it ain't difficult.

Call them up and DEMAND to speak to an English person.

Alternatively, just cancel your DD and get a decent provider!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah not that easy to just cancel a DD


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Well i was on 02 before and i didnt have a days problem! So explain that one!
> ...


Very valid point.

But not all devices allow you to change this, so you must check if yours has such a setting.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yes i checked and its on automatic...


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

I had the same problem with 3, they sent me a new sim then it started to switch back to the o2 network (2.5g instead of 3g) when there was no Three coverage, which sorted my signal problem. My contract finishes on 9th sept though, then I'm FREEEEEEEEEE from THREE!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JamesLewis said:


> My contract finishes on 9th sept though, then I'm FREEEEEEEEEE from THREE!!!!!!!


yr so lucky  

I havent met 1 person whos actually satisfied with their service, who ever joins 3 cant wait to leave, no wonder they only offer 18 month contracts


----------

